# Transferring files from Android Tablet to Win. 7 PC -- Issue



## Christien787 (Jun 30, 2012)

This thread is more regarding an issue with the tablet than the PC, but anyway, my problem is that my tablet will not boot up correctly anymore and i have lots of important files that i have no back-ups for. I was wondering if it was possible to transfer files from the tablet to the PC without the tablet being powered on? Or maybe being able to transfer the files from the tablet to an SD Card without it being on? Any help would be gladly appreciated!

P.S. the Tablet is a Dell Streak 7 with Android 3.2 (Honeycomb)


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> This thread is more regarding an issue with the tablet


I agree, so I moved it.


----------



## spatha (Jun 20, 2011)

Your files should most likely already be on the SD card. Have you tried putting it in a card reader?


----------

